
Apple's diversity chief leaving - g09980
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-diversity-vp-denise-young-smith-comments-white-men-2017-11
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15724324](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15724324).

